# Elara code... 3LB VS 3LK?



## Jodi0415 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm looking to book an anniversary trip. 

3 bedroom 3LB cost more than 3LK. I can't figure out why from the description.

Does anyone know what these abbreviations mean?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 25, 2016)

Jodi0415 said:


> I'm looking to book an anniversary trip.
> 
> 3 bedroom 3LB cost more than 3LK. I can't figure out why from the description.
> 
> Does anyone know what these abbreviations mean?



This thread may help, I think the difference is the third bedroom, whether it is a premium lockout studio attached vs junior studio.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204789


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 25, 2016)

From the description in Revolution, 3LB is considered standard, and located on floors 4 to 39.

3LX is considered Plus, located on floors 50 to 56.  should be a much better view, particularly if your facing the strip..


----------



## Jodi0415 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for your replies!!

I ended up calling. LB has a lock off that is a one bedroom with a separate living room as opposed to LK has a studio 3rd bedroom. So the LB suite has 2 living rooms plus 2 kitchens!!

I've stayed in the standard 3 bedroom LK. We were on the 34th floor facing the strip. It was fabulous!! Went with girls and now this will be a couples trip with my hubby and different friends.


One of my friends was sitting on the couch sipping wine and said "I feel like we're in the top 10%!" It was definitely a snippet of how the other half lives!!

Can't wait to go back! Next time we go with just  our little family we'll try the Trump!


----------

